# Antique icebox as humidor?



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone done this yet?

Antique Vintage Unfinished Refrigerators

Antique Oak Fridgidaire Fridge/Icebox - Ottawa Furniture For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.

I'd imagine the seal must be pretty good if it was used as an icebox... (and if not it wouldn't be hard to put some rubber strips on).

'Line the inside with some cedar and you're ready to fill.

I'm just looking for a somewhat smaller icebox right now as I don't have enough stock to justify a large one. of course, with all the separate compartments the other areas could be used for anything... books, linens, whatever... until the cigar stock grew to take them over.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Haven't seen anything like that, but it sounds like a great possibility!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

as long as the seal is tight you would be good to go, pretty interesting!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

That looks interesting !!!

Ya as long as your seal is good the sky the limit brother!


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

He'll at the most all you'd need to do is reline it and set a custom seal. I'm not great at woodwork but I can't imagine it would take much.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

lord sevein said:


> He'll at the most all you'd need to do is reline it and set a custom seal. I'm not great at woodwork but I can't imagine it would take much.


Yes I will probably sand down the insides and oil it with a natural oil, line the inside compartments with cedar, possibly some LED light stripes. Then line the doors with a rubber gasket.

I've got 2 travel humidors, and 2 full size humidors, and I have 2 boxes of cigars coming back from Cuba in a couple weeks, and I REALLY don't want to be one of those people (nothing against them!) that have tons of small humidors, so I'm looking for something that has the size to amalgamate my current collection yet still have room for future growth.

So right now I'm looking at antique iceboxes and 1950's style antique mini fridges. But I just love the look of old antique wood. Looks great with a stash of cigars inside


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, it's been done  Beautiful end result if you have the woodworking skills to pull it off. Search "ice chest humidor conversion" on either Google or this site and you'll come across some stunning examples.


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

That would make one nice looking humi, I wouldn't mind building one of those myself. Great, now I have something else to keep my brain spinning. :doh:


----------

